# Comment avoir Facebook et twitter sur un iphone 2g



## 0xyg3n3 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !
J'ai un problème... J'ai un iphone 2g qui est en 3.1.3 Et j'aurais voulu savoir si il était possible d'avoir un lien ou un tuto pour pouvoir installer Facebook et Twitter car les nouvelles versions sont pour V.4.O Help please


----------

